# The Honest Kitchen Rep



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

I called the Honest Kitchen yesterday to ask some questions.
The customer service Rep said that the "Embark" is only for puppies as it has 29% protein and that their lower protein foods would be suitable for my dog Wilbur who is 10.

I'm confused as I've read here and elsewhere that it is not the higher percentage of protein that is a concern, but rather the source of the protein and overfeeding of any protein is not good...

I was going to also get the Acana grain free foods at 33% protein..more than the 29% Embark of the Honest Kitchen. Now I'm hesitant.

If the dog food company such as The Honest Kitchen is leary of their own protein content (Embark 29%) for older dogs,should I be concerned.
I mean they are a dog food company and should know more than a regular person like me..

please advise
thanks
Ken and Wilbur


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Embark is an all stage product. Most of their other blends are for adults. I've had good success feeding Embark and Keen - to which I add additional protein in the form of raw chicken. I also supplement with Grizzly Salmon Oil, Nzymes, and PreventionPlus.


----------



## RichM (Jul 24, 2010)

This is not what I was told by Kat at Honest Kitchen. I emailed her a few weeks ago asking about a good alternative for my 4 year old Cocker Spaniel. She said Embark or Force would be good. Embark seems to be for all life stages according to there website.

Embark | Grain Free Dog Food | Gluten Free | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

Perhaps the person you spoke with was a little confused. Embark is perfectly fine for adult dogs.

A direct quote from their website about Embark:
_"Embark is our grain free, low carbohydrate dog food. *This diet was designed for dogs of all life stages* including active adults, puppies, pregnancy and nursing."_

I've spoken with different HK employees but I've never spoken to anyone named Kat before.



lancewil27 said:


> I'm confused as I've read here and elsewhere that it is not the higher percentage of protein that is a concern, but rather the source of the protein and overfeeding of any protein is not good...


In your case it's not so much a concern about the source or amount of protein as it is a calorie issue. Higher meat based protein content will contain a lot more useful calories per cup which is where you'll need to monitor you dog. Too many calories and any dog whether young or old will start to pack on the pounds. With Wilbur being a senior I'm guessing he is not as active as he once was and if that is the case he will probably eat less of the food than a younger, more active dog. As long as he is not overfed I don't think you have anything to worry about whether it is with the Embark or Acana.

All things considered I still think your feeding plan for Wilbur is just fine so long as you don't overfeed him and you keep an eye on his weight.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

to much protien wont really hurt them in the wild all they eat is meat organs bones. think thats like a bite of pure protien lol.. the real concern is the amout of calcium and phos they intake. to much in pups can cause growing problems as well as bone and joint problems so be werry. also grain free is much better for dogs.


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Husheylove and all
thank you so much.
My Wilbur stays at about 55 lbs. which is a great weight for him. I have partially amputated feet so my mobility is not what it used to be. I take him out for bathroom breaks about 4-5 times a day on his leash. He is pretty much sedentary now, but until he was 8 years old he was much more active.

I was rotating between Innova, California Natural Lamb formula and the Herring formula, and Adult Orijen.
I found his coat was drier on the California Natural formulas.

My new plan, thanks to everyone here, is to rotate mornings ( 2/3 of his daily food allowance) with the Acana Pacifica and Acana Grasslands
and in the Evenings (about 1/3 of his daily food allowance) with the Honest Kitchen Embark.

I've always tried to keep him "regular" with a #2 bathroom in the morning and again at night.
2-3 meals a week I give him baby carrots anbd 1/2 can of Salmon or Tuna.

Thank you all. there is so much knowledge on this site...

I, like all of you for your buddies, want my best Buddy, Wilbur to live a very long healthy life...

I have many many others that are waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge.
I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to that Rainbow Bridge Re-union..
thanks again
Ken and Wilbur


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I've fed Embark to my adult dogs...in fact it is my favorite formula. I have never tried Force, though. Embark has very high fiber, too, I believe 9%. That might be good for Wilbur. I think it is sweet how much you love your dog and how concerned you are for his welfare. :smile:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You should ask them ""WHO"" makes their food. This is a really big issue in my book...


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> You should ask them ""WHO"" makes their food. This is a really big issue in my book...



They state that they make their own food in their own plant in Southern California,,
Do you know different? Pease advise !


----------



## Huskyluv (Jun 25, 2010)

GSDlover seems to have a beef with THK as seen on the other thread discussing THK foods and company. All of his/her "concerns" addressed by various members on the board. You can view the thread here: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3923-honest-kitchen-vs-grandma-lucys.html

As far as manufacturing (yes, GSDlover brought this up before) I will repost GSDlovers comment and my response to the exact same concern from the other thread where he/she brought it up previously.



GermanSheperdlover said:


> *2. They refuse to say where and who makes this food. Hummm.*





Huskyluv said:


> ALL companies have proprietary information that they keep to themselves. But, from THK's website under the FAQ section:
> 
> _*"What can you tell me about The Honest Kitchen’s manufacturing?
> *
> Our company is privately owned and our proprietary manufacturing process takes place in a human food producing, FDA inspected facility here in in the United States, in Illinois and California. The facility names are confidential due to privacy for the other high-end human foods that are also made there, as well as for homeland security. Our California facility has however been toured by Nancy Kerns, editor of the Whole Dog Journal and Sabine Contreras of the Dog Food Project. No other pet products are made in the facilities that make The Honest Kitchen’s products. Humans also taste our finished products as part of our normal QC process at the manufacturing plant and we also taste all raw ingredients during R & D stages, too."_


----------

